# ONLY KIBBLE for BEAMER



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok guys.. It has finally come down to this!

Beamers pickyness is driving me CRAZY!!!! :frusty: He will not eat his kibble anymore.. I feel bad so I give in and give him chicken, cheese, rise, hotdog, burger, steak.. u name it.. he eats it..

Ok, enough is enough... I'm going to stick to my guns and offer him kibble only and see how that goes... He might not eat for a day or so, but I guess it'll be worth it in the long run..

Question, should i only offer him the food for determined amount of time and then take it away, or should i just leave the bowl out and let him eat when he wants?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had always been told that you leave down for 15 minutes, then it goes away till the next meal.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, to what Laurie said.

If you want to train him to eat the kibble, offer him the bowl twice a day and only leave it down for a short period of 10-20 minutes and then take it away and don't give in at other times of the day. 

Be prepared that Beamer may refuse it for two whole days, but I bet you he will eat on the third. (If he doesn't, you may want to drizzle something into it so he doesn't go too long on a hunger strike, but I doubt he can resist that long.)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good Luck Ryan, I'm sure this is going to be harder on you than it is him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I read in the how to survive your adolescent dog. That you could still mix in something good but feed them less like half of what they should get ---until they become really eager for dinner time. That way you have no energy issues. good luck Ryan. it will take a lot of discipline and a nerve of steel on your part.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kimberly...3 days????????????
HAHAHAa..ok now, lets see if i can get through one meal first... lol

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is what I did Ryan.I no longer have a "picky eater"---I can not say this will work for other havs though.......
It is difficult,kind of a tough love situation--but like Kimberly says--I bet he eats!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Ok guys.. It has finally come down to this!
> 
> Beamers pickyness is driving me CRAZY!!!! :frusty: He will not eat his kibble anymore.. I feel bad so I give in and give him chicken, cheese, rise, hotdog, burger, steak.. u name it.. he eats it..
> 
> ...


Ryan,

Have you tried other Kibble? Sissy went through a stage where she would eat something for a while and then refuse it. I would change but finally I found a mixture that she likes. I give her 1/2 Science Diet Adult Small Bites
and 1/2 Royal Canin Beauty #26 (she loves the RC). Finally, she has been on this for a year now.

They say to leave it down 15 - 20 minutes and then take it up - I could never do that....LOLOLOL I have something in her bowl all the time.

Good Luck to you and Beamer

Marie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luckkkkkkkkkkkkk. I've tried to be strong but Smarty eats so little that giving in is so easy. I tell people she is not spoiled, she just smells that way.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I got some kibble samples at the store today.. maybe i'll syumble onto a kibble he actually likes.. who knows... lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Good luckkkkkkkkkkkkk. I've tried to be strong but Smarty eats so little that giving in is so easy. I tell people she is not spoiled, she just smells that way.


That's funny Sandy!ound:


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I had a similar problem with one of my girls. I'm not sure if this is recommended of not but I broke up little tiny bits of one of the dogs treats she likes and mixed it in with the kibble. She vacuumed it up. I did this for the next few meals following, then removed the treat bits from her kibble - she kept eating it on it's own.
Good luck Ryan!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Ryan,
A few tough days ahead for you until Beamer gets his eating habits right! I thought I would share a few things that worked for Benji. 

Benji is a picky eater and I used to try a lot of things-homecooked food, baby food, variety of menus etc. He is allergic to grains so I had to be careful with his diet. However, Benji has out grown his picky food habits quite a bit. He is almost 10 months now. 

I used to feed Benji Natural Balance Potato and Duck. He got tired of it. His breeder recommended mixing two flavors of kibble. So now I mix Natural Balance Potato and Fish into NB Potato and Duck. In addition, I make meatballs of minced beef and vegetables to add to his kibble. Benji regulates himself well and so he skips meals. When he is not hungry and feels full, he will turn away his face and will not to eat anything....many times including his treats! As long as his weight and energy level is in its usual range, I don't worry anymore.

I notice if he gets an appetizer, his digestive juices start flowing and he will eat his meal. So I feed him tiny bits of beef or cheese and place it on the kibble. The flavors get him going and he finishes his meal without fuss. Like others suggested, I only keep his food out for 20 minutes. If he doesn't eat it, he gets his next scheduled meal. 

Good luck with Beamer! 
Best,
Poornima


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Good luck to you. I use the tough love approach with Oreo and I only leave his food down for 20 mins max. If he doesn't eat it, well , he has to wait until next meal. The longest he has gone on a hunger strike for is a day and a half. By then, he simply eats the kibble I put down because he gets the idea, that he will get nothing until the next meal, and the WE decide what he eats and not him. The toughest part is us not giving in to those faces.... Good luck!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Ok guys.. It has finally come down to this!
> 
> Beamers pickyness is driving me CRAZY!!!! :frusty: He will not eat his kibble anymore.. I feel bad so I give in and give him chicken, cheese, rise, hotdog, burger, steak.. u name it.. he eats it..
> 
> ...


Either Beamer has you well trained or just doesn't like the food. You could try soaking some of the same kibble in water until it's soft and smashing it up with a fork and pouring it over the dry dog food. My dogs think they're getting treats when I do this and can't wait to get to the food bowl. Then again, Bandit would eat the bowl if it tasted half way decent. ound: The others aren't ruled by their stomachs though and love it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Good luck, Ryan! We are here to support you in moments of weakness...when you feel like sneaking Beamer a hot dog or two :biggrin1:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar has began eating only the Kibble...Eukanuba Small Breed Puppy Forumula. We ran out of the Caesar and just didn't pick any more up and Radar just eats whats there. I think he would just eat the Kibble just because he's hungry simply out of self preservation instinct because he knows thats his food.

I think after a while he gets used to eating it and doesn't have to worry about the treat food such as little extras we give him such as cheese or carrots, etc. I like giving him the Carrots and probably still will as a separate treat for the Nutrients. My Wife does put yogurt on Radar's food often but only once in a while and she'll let him lick the container whenever she has some which is very funny to watch.

I would like to try Radar on some sort of medallions made from assorted meat just to see his reaction and I think it would help him build some more muscle. I haven't had the time to go to the pet store or the money but I often enjoy just going there and checking stuff out even if I don't buy anything. I will make the trip this week to see what they have.

Derek


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> I got some kibble samples at the store today.. maybe i'll syumble onto a kibble he actually likes.. who knows... lol


Be careful doing that though, you could end up cleanning up a lot of messy stools. I would not switch him right now. Keep him on the kibble he has been given. I am glad you have finally decided to try this. Like I told you before, he WON'T starve himself. He has you trained very well, they are smart little "cookies". <grin>

I know you can do it, be strong. <grin>


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I aggree with the sampling and what it might do to Beamers Stool. He may hae a bit of trouble adjusting to the new food and sometimes it does cause problems with their plumbing as it were when they are trying something new so it does pay to be cautious when trying new brands for their diet. I haven't tried anything new for Radar at all when it comes to new kibble. Radar has never known anything new other than the kibble that he was fed at the breeders.

Derek


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, welcome to the ranks of us "you get this or nothing!" LOL! No, we're not that mean, but still I know exactly what you are going through since that's how I treat Kubrick. I'm sure that Beamer will be more than happy with his food once he realizes that's all he gets... also I do agree with being careful when using samples... you don't want to go haywire on Beamer's system and have his stool be too loose!

Good luck and keep us updated on how he reacts!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hows it going Ryan?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, since getting Beamer 3 months ago, I have bought 5 different types of kibble, plus samples about 6 others. He has NEVER had diarrea of any type from this.. I know everyone says not to... but after switching his kibble for the first time and no reaction, I thought its ok for him...

So, after sampling 4 kibbles last night, I found one that he actually likes and was willing to eat it dry. Then fed him some for lunch dry and wet.. I think he likes it better dry, but its very hard for him to munch with just having many of his back baby teeth removed during his neuter...

I did sprinkle a bit of cheese on it today to get him to finish his bowl.. (hey i cant go cold turkey on the poor guy!)

Lets see how dinner goes tonight...


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Noone has mentioned it yet :

.......and don't forget to be sparce on the treats on those days!!!

Sierra has gone for 4 days without food......we were shocked....then we realised she was still getting her large and small treats.....she wasn't hungry hahahaha!!!

Then 1 day without treats, and she was right back at her foodbowl!!

hahaha!

Ever since, eating is not a problem....I think with her it was simply a power-struggle...I won hahahaha


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm trying only to give him treats right now AFTER he has eaten his meals.. Hopefully that will help with him eating. Not giving any in between meal treats right now...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since the topic was titled "ONLY KIBBLE for BEAMER", I assumed you were going to withhold treats for this time period too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, don't hold out on us---what was the winning brand of kibble?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

freeway1976;4493
I did sprinkle a bit of cheese on it today to get him to finish his bowl.. (hey i cant go cold turkey on the poor guy!)
Lets see how dinner goes tonight... :)[/QUOTE said:


> ound:What a SOFTIE!ound:
> No,seriously,it sounds like it is going pretty good for you and Beamer.That is great news...just do your best to keep your goal in mind.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Ryan dont hold out.

Riley went on a strike once, he almost made it a whole week before he would eat his kibble and why did he last that long??? I was giving him cookies because I felt bad and it was the only thing he would eat. I even dragged his butt to the vets for fear something was wrong and ended up getting slapped by the vet myself for giving in with the cookies. Once I stopped he ended up eating on day 2 and I have not had a problem since.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We belong to the finicky eaters club. Max is very picky about what he eats and when (do you think he has us trained yet?). He stopped eating his regular kibble about 2 months ago (He just turned 11 months). Has anyone heard about ZiwiPeak pet food. We were given a sample, told to get it wet and see what happens. Well, he gobbled it up. But.....this ZiwiPeak food is expen$ive with a capital E. 

We got about 10 samples of various food from our friendly yuppie puppy store, put them all in a bowl and tried letting Max choose the one he wanted. He basically just turned his nose up at all of them.

I think I saw Max cruising the Internet looking at owner obedience training classes for us.....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

RickR said:


> We belong to the finicky eaters club. Max is very picky about what he eats and when (do you think he has us trained yet?). He stopped eating his regular kibble about 2 months ago (He just turned 11 months). Has anyone heard about ZiwiPeak pet food. We were given a sample, told to get it wet and see what happens. Well, he gobbled it up. But.....this ZiwiPeak food is expen with a capital E.
> 
> We got about 10 samples of various food from our friendly yuppie puppy store, put them all in a bowl and tried letting Max choose the one he wanted. He basically just turned his nose up at all of them.
> 
> I think I saw Max cruising the Internet looking at owner obedience training classes for us.....


and looking for your credit card
PS-Ryan-What is the winning brand???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok..

The winning brand is....

Performatrin Ultra - Chicken & Brown Rice Fomulau

Who knows though, he might hate it next week.. lol... but seems to like it quite a bit right now..

I have not even heard of this brand before... is it exspensive? good quality?

Thanks!

Oh yeah.. Kimberly.. I gave Beamer treats right after eating his kibble as a reward for eating.. is that not a good idea???


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Performatrin is a Canadian made dog kibble and is supposed to be be of very good qualtity.It's not as expensive as some of the American made brands ( eg Evo) but then again, there are no import charges so you would expect it to be cheaper. I am finding that there are several new Holistic brands showing up on the market in response to the dog food recall problem. It's kind of funny how we go out nof the way to find a well balanced good tasting dog food for our Havs....all for a dog that will gladly eat its own poop....LOL

David


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope this works out well! I had a kibble nightmare, too! She would only eat it for a week or so and then go on strike. But then again, she knew that there was something "better" available, so I am mostly to blame on that one.

I think if you stick to your guns, he will do better and be less picky, and slow way down on the treats that are human food. Maybe just pick a few things, like cheese, and only give that as treats. Because, if you keep giving him a big variety of people food, or homemade food...he will refuse his kibble and wait for that. Atleast, thats what Guccho did. I'm mostly feeding her lamb these days and she seems content, I'm pretty certain that is her favorite meat.

I'm like Marie, I have a hard time picking up the bowl! lol

Good luck,
Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> Oh yeah.. Kimberly.. I gave Beamer treats right after eating his kibble as a reward for eating.. is that not a good idea???


Well, if your goal is to get him to eat and it motivates him, then I suppose it will work, but if you find that he is not eating because he is waiting for the treat, then you're back to the same problem.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I was going to comment on picking up the bowl...
I haven't ever had a problem with removing the bowls until today. Since I have multiple dogs and want to make sure that I know how much everyone is eating, I feed them all separately and then remove the dish after 15 minutes or so. Today I walked in and Hillary just decided she better get serious and start eating, so I pulled all the other dishes and left hers with her. About an hour later I remembered that she was still in her eating area! I got soft and my whole routine was blown. LOL When she wasn't hanging out with us, I just assumed she was taking her morning nap.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Well the other day I gave Oreo some chicken soup and veggies in his kibble and he decided he was going on stike today. lol He went up the the kibble this morning, sniffed it and then walked away... I am not having any of it, so I made sure he saw me pick up the bowl and put the kibble away. He will have the same kibble in the evening for dinner, and if he doesn't eat that, well then he'll have to wait till breakfast.... The only problem I have is that when Oreo is hungry, he will poop in his crate and eat it ( I can tell by the stink from his mouth that he did) !! EWWWWWW!! Any suggestions on preventing that?! Yuck!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Helen, a tsp of crushed pineapple mixed with a little yogurt worked on Cash for the poop eating. (the pineapple makes the poo unpalatable teehee, the yogurt is just to make sure he eats the pineapple) I also think he did it if he was hungry!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Strange timing because I was just replying to a PM about this from someone else going through the same thing.

I had one really ambitious poop eater and after trying all the commercial products with no results, I tried drizzling some pineapple juice over her food and she refused to eat her feces. One day I didn't add the juice and she ate the poop again, so I stuck with it for a full two weeks to break the habit. Coprophagia is disgusting!

_Coprophagia_ is the official name for poop eating in pets. Apparently, it is such a bad habit that it deserved a ridiculous name.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny Missy. We both posted about pineapple in the same minute.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer and myself had a bit of a relapse yesterday... lol..
He did not eat harldy any lunch and then refused to eat dinner... So I KINDA melted some nice cheddar cheese onto his kibble, and that got him to eat 3/4 of it...(did i mention i had to hand feed it to him??)

Ok, no more mr. nice guy... starting right now, I'm not gojng to give into him... 
wish me luck...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah yeah yeah!!!!! LOL ound: 

Ryan, Just go to the butcher and buy some filet mignon.....or Prime rib and feed him the GOOD stuff. For the love of God, don't be so cruel. LOL

Maybe some steamed green beans on the side?? Brown rice?? Yeah...and be sure to serve with chilled Voss water on a silver platter. hehe

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with Kara, go for fillet mignon ---life is too short. would you want to eat Kibble for the rest of your life? I am very proud that we are on what seems to be a consistent diet of 2 Natures Variety raw medallions cooked (beef, or rabbit alternated) 1 sirloin meatball and 1/3 of a cub of EVO and Innova adult mixed. Oh and a teaspoon of pineapple and yogurt for the Coprophagia--- Jasper eats once a day and eats all of it. Cash eats twice a day (only one medallion and nothing else in the morning) and only every once in while eats the kibble.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm with Kara on this one. Rudy was so picky until I added baked chicken to his Orijen kibble. Now he licks the bowl clean at every meal.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for that advice. I just gave Oreo some pineapple and you should have seen the look on his face. He was beaming because he thought he outsmarted me because I 'gave in' and gave him human food.... lol With Oreo, I find the moment he gets his tastebuds on human food, forget about eating his kibble... lol... Now as I am typing he is doing his after-meal rolling around...lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> (did i mention i had to hand feed it to him??)


ound: Oh my. Sounds like he just wasn't hungry.

It is still funny though.

Helen, that's the way to outsmart a copraphagiac!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby wasn't feeling well yesterday, so she didn't eat at all. Well, this morning, after potty time, she stood in the kitchen crying until I fed her. She at her food and Kodi's.

They will not eat just kibble, so they always get either Little Cesar added to it, or some leftover, like chicken, turkey meatloaf, etc.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I'm sorry but I think you're a lost cause. LOL!

Not to confuse you some more with other kibble but have you tried Fromm's? Kubrick will GOBBLE that up so fast it's ridiculous... this coming from a dog who would rarely eat all of his Merrick's kibble and would take literally forever to eat his kibble (I would take the bowl away after 20 minutes but he would still take his time). Now the bowl hardly touches the floor and his head is in it... not only that but his head doesn't actually leave the bowl until he's completely done... and if I don't take the bowl out right away, he will keep going back to look for more/lick the bowl some more. 

As a matter of fact, Kubrick is right now licking his chops from his food as though to agree that he loves his Fromm's food! :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Yeah yeah yeah!!!!! LOL ound:
> 
> Ryan, Just go to the butcher and buy some filet mignon.....or Prime rib and feed him the GOOD stuff. For the love of God, don't be so cruel. LOL
> 
> ...


LOL Kara you crack me up ound: ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina..

What type of Fromms? I could try it!

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara...
Your a real riot! hahahaha
And yeah, Beamer LOVES steak! but not the cheap stuff... has to be ATLEAST $10 a pound and up...

What have a i created?!?!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I give Kubrick the Duck with Sweet Potato... he gets 3/4 cup per day (fed twice a day) plus 1 tbsp of one of the Fromm's wet food for dinner only (Kubrick seems to really like the Tuna).


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My boys LOVE Fromm Chicken & Veg. Riley was never a really big eater and would walk away from his food a lot also until I got him Fromm's he loves it...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina,

You give Kub' 3/4 a cup per day? How much does he weigh?
Maybe I give Beamer to much food..he is pretty small...

I will try this Fromm's.. perhaps he will like it... 
Is Fromms higher end? or med or low??

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I had success with Fromms for about 3-4 weeks.....and then she just quit eating it! To the point she would sit at her bowl and cry/whimper. :frusty: 

SO, being *paranoid* that everything is tainted with some type of unsavory or dangerous substance I threw the towel in and admitted defeat.

But, hey......that's not to say that Beamer's palate will simplify itself. It may. I hope you don't run into the problem I had of only eating the food for a few weeks and then deciding that "she doesnt' like it". ound: And YES, I am positive that "I created it" too. Maybe, that is why I find it SO funny that someone else has fallen into this trap! 

You know its pretty bad when Beamer prefers certain cuts of meat. I can get away with just about any meat, unless it is ground. She'll eat the meatloaf I make, or tacos, but thats the only way she'll eat ground meat.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Fromms is a "higher end" food, and it is a really good choice, IMO. They use human grade foods. I fed the "Chicken ala Veg" and "Salmon" ones to her (with melted cheese of course)

ound: 

I had to buy it online because nobody around me carries it. If you go to Fromms' website, it lists some online retailers and you can buy a small bag of it for about $15-20....at atleast one of them

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I already scoped out a small pet store that carrys it. I will get it on my way home from work tonight... ehhehehe... HE BETTER LIKE IT!!!

Yeah, Beamer actually likes ground meats. But does not like salmon. I gave him some AWESOME salmon steak at the cottage and he RAN away from it.. just more for me then.. lol

He also LOVES Licks burgers.. lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci won't eat Salmon either. I take that back, she will eat it canned, but throws it up...same thing with canned tuna. But she won't touch the "real" stuff.

It is the only food that she has ever reacted to.

Hmm..I bet she would eat a hamburger! I think you should just swing by McDonalds and get Beamer a big mac. hehe.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, the Fromm's bag says that from 5-10lb dogs to give 3/4-1cup/day, so I give 3/4 cup. Depending on what his weight is at the vet this week, I'll either up it or lower it. He has gone through a growth spurt and has gained some weight, but he is still around 8lbs.

As far as putting cheese on the Fromm's, I never feel the need since it's made with Wisconsin cheddar cheese! My fiance says that Kubrick is SO spoiled since there is both sweet potatoes and cheddar cheese in his kibble (those are two of his favorite treats). 

Also, like Kara said, Fromm's is definitely higher end food... it's a very good food choice AND Kubrick loves it... who could ask for more?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

McDonalds? Dog Food? Whats the dif? lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I forgot to mention that Kubrick also gets boiled chicken whenever I leave the house and since we're still very much training him, he gets a lot of treats (usually jerky or chicken) during the day. That's why he's getting 3/4 cup rather than whole cup.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So Ryan, how did the Fromm's go over with Beamer? Did he like it or is he still on his picky strike?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina,

I bought his a bag of the Fromms today.. the duck sweet patato kibble.
He ate about 10 peices dry and then was done.. lol.. he just wanted to play.. so i added some hot water to se if he liked it better soft.. he ate a bit and then wanted to play again.. he might have ben full though, since he ate most of his lunch..(didn't see that comming..??lol)
I'm beginning to think it does not matter what kibble he eats.. he just needs to be not offered all the junk food... lol...
We will see how tomorrow goes... kibble ONLY.. nothing else.. He did ok today, i guess.. just wish he ate more...

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I'm beginning to think I really lucked out with Kubrick as he doesn't seem to have any of the picky tendencies I've read about in other Havs! Hang in there and I'm sure that Beamer won't let himself starve! Just keep giving him the kibble and pretty soon he will see that you mean business... that is if you really CAN mean business. LOL.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, so a few days into Beamers new diet, and I think we are making some progress. I have stopped giving him people food for the exception of cheese. ( HE LOVES CHEESE )

So He is eating the Fromm duck and sweet potato with some doggie sausage on top (i forget the name of it?? its Lamb).. And then I melt some cheese on top to entice him to eat and serve on a flat dish.

He has been eating it up like crazy.. So i guess he really likes the sausage and fromms....

So every meal I'm going to start addind less and les cheese.. and we shall see what happends..

I've never felt his belly so full before! and he is taking biger poops than ever! wow.. lol

I'll keep u all posted!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yay Beamer! I'm so happy that he likes the Fromm's Ryan! Hopefully soon you will be able to cut out the cheese so you can add it when you want without him actually expecting it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been curious how Beamer was doing on his kibble only diet......oops!Cheese?sausage?treats?:boink: Gotta tease 'ya Ryan!That little pup knows your number Ryan!HEE..HEE...HEE...


----------

